# software zum &quot;entpixeln&quot; von Bildern?



## Dorftrootel (28. März 2005)

Hi, 
ich habe ein paar Bilder in einer recht schlechten Qualität. Sobald ich näher ranzoome, sehe ich die einzelnen Pixel, aber kann nicht mehr viel erkennen. Da ich schon mal von einer Software gehört habe, die das bild wieder scharf machen kann. Jetzt wollt ichfragen, ob es so software wirklich geibt und wenn ja, dann wo?
Mfg
Thomas


----------



## IVIirWirdSchlecht (28. März 2005)

zauberei gibts net. wo keine infos, da keine infos. so innes nunmal.
das bild schärfer zu machen, bringt nix. was du brauchst in verwischen der pixel.
du kannst z.b. mit paintshop jpg-artefakte minimieren. zudem wäre noch n gaus'scher filter ne idee. musste halt mal testen, bisn gescheiter kompromiss aus schärfe und unschärfe ensteht.


----------



## INU-ID (28. März 2005)

Na ob da nicht jemand Staatsfeind Nr.1 gesehen hat.


----------



## Dorftrootel (28. März 2005)

IVIirWirdSchlecht am 28.03.2005 22:52 schrieb:
			
		

> zauberei gibts net. wo keine infos, da keine infos. so innes nunmal.
> das bild schärfer zu machen, bringt nix. was du brauchst in verwischen der pixel.
> du kannst z.b. mit paintshop jpg-artefakte minimieren. zudem wäre noch n gaus'scher filter ne idee. musste halt mal testen, bisn gescheiter kompromiss aus schärfe und unschärfe ensteht.


Kannst du mir zuffällig noch erklären wie das geht?


----------



## Dorftrootel (28. März 2005)

INU-ID am 28.03.2005 22:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Na ob da nicht jemand Staatsfeind Nr.1 gesehen hat.


DAnn würd ich eher fragen ob ich satilitten so umlenken kann, dass ich leute beobachten kann


----------



## Loosa (29. März 2005)

Das Tool hier ist nicht schlecht (kenne aber nur den Vorgänger S-Spline), kannst ja mal das Demo runterladen:
http://www.trulyphotomagic.com/shortcut/site/content.php?xid=5e238aca98663e6335cf8dbeb5840230

Und hier gibt's ein Sharewaretool, aber k.A. wie gut:
http://www.softaward.com/6348.html

Aber wie schon oben geschrieben, die magische Pixelverdopplung gibt's nicht. Die Tools interpolieren vielleicht etwas besser aber perfekt wird's beim Vergrößern nie.


----------



## Herbboy (29. März 2005)

Loosa am 29.03.2005 00:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Tool hier ist nicht schlecht (kenne aber nur den Vorgänger S-Spline), kannst ja mal das Demo runterladen:
> http://www.trulyphotomagic.com/shortcut/site/content.php?xid=5e238aca98663e6335cf8dbeb5840230
> 
> Und hier gibt's ein Sharewaretool, aber k.A. wie gut:
> ...




ist quasi so ne art anti-aliasing, denn die fehlenden pixel herzaubern kann ein tool ja nicht. das kann höchstens die farbwerte vergleichen und dann zwischen die alten ein neues einfügen, das ne art "mittelwert" hat.


----------



## vinc (30. März 2005)

Herbboy am 29.03.2005 00:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Loosa am 29.03.2005 00:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Also ich probier zu grobe Pixel immer mitm Weichzeichner wegzubekommen. Haut aber ned immer hin


----------



## dBenzhuser (30. März 2005)

Mit Noise Ninja kann man schön Bildrauschen entfernen. Mit ein bisschen Einarbeitung sind die Ergebnisse ganz akzeptabel. Aber zaubern kann so ein Programm natürlich auch nicht. (Außerdem recht teuer für mal eben ein Bild auffrischen)


----------

